# Looking for advice on a -hard to find 1/4 pint milk bottle



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 17, 2021)

I have not located any 1/4 pints from Marin co, and the newer non embossed ones are rare. Is this scuffed up bottle worth having cleaned? And how much would that do for it? Anyone? Thank you, y’all!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 17, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I have not located any 1/4 pints from Marin co, and the newer non embossed ones are rare. Is this scuffed up bottle worth having cleaned? And how much would that do for it? Anyone? Thank you, y’all!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Do you have a picture?
ROBBYBOBBY64 .


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 17, 2021)

I’m sorry, I tagged them on to the post.... they didn’t load right. Newbie here!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 17, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I’m sorry, I tagged them on to the post.... they didn’t load right. Newbie here!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Been there before! No rush. Welcome to the site.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 17, 2021)

Nice shape. It has some sickness inside and a couple scratches on it. If you have a tumbler I would say it would be an easy one to polish. Whether that is worth doing is up to you. I am not sure the value but others here will. Just takes some time. Still pretty clean for a dug bottle.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 18, 2021)

What I would love to have is a bottle tumbler!  Either dyi or ?  Can u point me in a direction to learn something about that or purchase one?  Seriously have wondered about that for the 35+ years that I’ve been digging (and cleaning ) these.  If u don’t think this is that bad, then I have a whole bunch of them that would greatly benefit from a tumbler.  I started off, coming up with The idea of using bb.’s or rice and Ajax cleanser.  I have made my own cleaner for house cleaning that works so well, also.  1/3 dawn detergent (has to be blue and dawn) to 2/3 hydrogen peroxide.  This I’ds the best that I’ve found for the house, laundry spot cleaner, tires on my beam’s, and now bottles!  It kicks a$$..  for real.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 19, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> What I would love to have is a bottle tumbler!  Either dyi or ?  Can u point me in a direction to learn something about that or purchase one?  Seriously have wondered about that for the 35+ years that I’ve been digging (and cleaning ) these.  If u don’t think this is that bad, then I have a whole bunch of them that would greatly benefit from a tumbler.  I started off, coming up with The idea of using bb.’s or rice and Ajax cleanser.  I have made my own cleaner for house cleaning that works so well, also.  1/3 dawn detergent (has to be blue and dawn) to 2/3 hydrogen peroxide.  This I’ds the best that I’ve found for the house, laundry spot cleaner, tires on my beam’s, and now bottles!  It kicks a$$..  for real.


Jar Doctor pretty much if you just want to plug and play so to speak. DIY tumbler instructions can be found online. I have made my own mixtures and get various results. I found muiatic acid to be the best cleaner. If it is tar and acid doesn't work acetone will. These two will remove anything I have run in to. I would not mix them together. Us mad scientist types have to be careful what we compound or combine!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 20, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Jar Doctor pretty much if you just want to plug and play so to speak. DIY tumbler instructions can be found online. I have made my own mixtures and get various results. I found muiatic acid to be the best cleaner. If it is tar and acid doesn't work acetone will. These two will remove anything I have run in to. I would not mix them together. Us mad scientist types have to be careful what we compound or combine!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



It’s not really fun unless you can blow up the block! I put that lill bottle in a vibratory shell casing cleaner thing with walnut shells that were in it? It already is looking so much better! I will pick up some polish, ect from the jar Dr. AND wish a good tile guy were around northern Cali! Your in demand! I am thinking about tackling that job myself, actually... hey I have the YouTube, here! You could do brain surgery with YouTube.... it’s the best excuse for buying a decent tile saw, now that I have literally tons of big crystals out back. I found 2000+ since sept... and want to cut some of the rocks- that kind of find will put bottle digging on the back burner... the similarities with cleaning are crazy. Yes, muratic is good. I like the hydrochloric that comes mixed with muratic. I have 5 huge vats right now of acid. Oxilic doesn’t seem so crazy now, I am soaking stuff in it right now. And the iron out is great. And citric acid is good. Do they soak bottles in citric ever?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> It’s not really fun unless you can blow up the block! I put that lill bottle in a vibratory shell casing cleaner thing with walnut shells that were in it? It already is looking so much better! I will pick up some polish, ect from the jar Dr. AND wish a good tile guy were around northern Cali! Your in demand! I am thinking about tackling that job myself, actually... hey I have the YouTube, here! You could do brain surgery with YouTube.... it’s the best excuse for buying a decent tile saw, now that I have literally tons of big crystals out back. I found 2000+ since sept... and want to cut some of the rocks- that kind of find will put bottle digging on the back burner... the similarities with cleaning are crazy. Yes, muratic is good. I like the hydrochloric that comes mixed with muratic. I have 5 huge vats right now of acid. Oxilic doesn’t seem so crazy now, I am soaking stuff in it right now. And the iron out is great. And citric acid is good. Do they soak bottles in citric ever?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I know they use lemon juice to clean cans but never heard of anyone using it for bottles. I love crystals. I have rocks in my head. I am always on high alert for any crystals when I dig or search for any bottles. Not many people know how many types of crystals and rock we have in NJ. An abundance.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## opmustard (Apr 21, 2021)

I lived in Novato (Marin County) and Windsor (Sonoma County), CA and it seems like just about anything from NO. of S.F. is worth some money.
Anything from San Rafael with Marin County embossing is usually somewhat rare, however I am not certain about milk bottles.
Jeff Wichmann auction site can probably tell you how much $ its worth. He knows about everything on the West Coast.
opmustard


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 27, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I know they use lemon juice to clean cans but never heard of anyone using it for bottles. I love crystals. I have rocks in my head. I am always on high alert for any crystals when I dig or search for any bottles. Not many people know how many types of crystals and rock we have in NJ. An abundance.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 27, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk








You never know what they look like till u hose a couple million years of dirt off them! Amythest, quartz rose quartz, citrine, and calcite. Calcite is a pain to clean. They light up under UV light, too, which is cool...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 27, 2021)

I’m going to build a waterfall in the back yard with the huge ones- like the size of 3 or 4 basketballs put together? Goodbye, garage.... goodbye time. I WAS paying $400 each cluster and bought so many, but then found this crazy spot. Now it’s just ridiculous... rocks everywhere. Probably #4- 5 gallon buckets full of individual crystals that fell off the bigger ones that I have to sort. Goodbye beautiful nails! Goodbye, soft hands. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











The picture above, is coming out a cave wall, under stalactites? Everything is just covered in layers and layers of crystals. Would never hurt them or have to... they are all over the ground and growing in the dirt even.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 28, 2021)

opmustard said:


> I lived in Novato (Marin County) and Windsor (Sonoma County), CA and it seems like just about anything from NO. of S.F. is worth some money.
> Anything from San Rafael with Marin County embossing is usually somewhat rare, however I am not certain about milk bottles.
> Jeff Wichmann auction site can probably tell you how much $ its worth. He knows about everything on the West Coast.
> opmustard



So true... but their homes are really losing value.... they are moving up here, now! (Redding area). 
Still- there’s this?









						Marin historians aim to document every local dairy ever
					

Mike Moyle and Dewey Livingston have identified hundreds of dairy sites going back to the 1800s. “It’s really difficult living here in Marin to appreciate how much has changed,” Moyle says.




					www.marinij.com
				




And this?



			Marin Dairymen’s Milk Company | NOVATO HISTORICAL GUILD
		


And a bunch more? I really don’t know if it’s worth anything, but the way they got all the little dairy’s together in order to sell larger quantities of milk is interesting- like a vintage co-op? It sold it for them! (And now they are moving up here!) Wait-I have a spare 40 acres with running water, in the wilderness past ono.... (where that big fire danced around, last year?) hmmmmm....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LalaGirl (Apr 28, 2021)

opmustard said:


> I lived in Novato (Marin County) and Windsor (Sonoma County), CA and it seems like just about anything from NO. of S.F. is worth some money.
> Anything from San Rafael with Marin County embossing is usually somewhat rare, however I am not certain about milk bottles.
> Jeff Wichmann auction site can probably tell you how much $ its worth. He knows about everything on the West Coast.
> opmustard


Just saw that you have lived in Sonoma Co, CA. Do you still live in the area? 
I am eager to find someone to teach me all about digging - where to look (I have read about that and watched lots of videos, but would love to have someone actually point out things to note when searching for a place, etc) and allow me to help with the digging, etc. 
Kind of an apprentice digger! =)


----------



## opmustard (May 3, 2021)

LalaGirl said:


> Just saw that you have lived in Sonoma Co, CA. Do you still live in the area?
> I am eager to find someone to teach me all about digging - where to look (I have read about that and watched lots of videos, but would love to have someone actually point out things to note when searching for a place, etc) and allow me to help with the digging, etc.
> Kind of an apprentice digger! =)


No, I retired to Florida. EX-Marine who is very conservative and where I live in Florida there are a lot conservatives plus many ex- Marines live here.
I am originally from Hawai'i and went back and forth from Hawai'i to CA for a long time doing business and visiting friends and family in both places.
Loved living in Sonoma and Napa Counties years ago, but that has all changed now.
Sorry to hear about the people moving up North to where you live.
I know of the Santa Rosa Bottle Club. Some really good people belonged to that club.
Big dig in S.F. back in the 90's. Best bottle, an o/p old sachems in aqua.
I think there are other bottle clubs closer to you these days.
Lou Lambert is one of the best diggers in that area.
opmustard


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (May 3, 2021)

opmustard said:


> No, I retired to Florida. EX-Marine who is very conservative and where I live in Florida there are a lot conservatives plus many ex- Marines live here.
> I am originally from Hawai'i and went back and forth from Hawai'i to CA for a long time doing business and visiting friends and family in both places.
> Loved living in Sonoma and Napa Counties years ago, but that has all changed now.
> Sorry to hear about the people moving up North to where you live.
> ...



Yes, there are some really neat bottle diggers who are now bottle collectors, or dead/or buying out the collections of the 2 who died. Neat people I’ve known since the 80’s. I personally know a few ex marines- very conservative to a point, unless your messing with their panthers or bobcats, ect... in Florida? Heck, I know the train wreck, you might know as tiger king! And Carol Haskins.... it’s funny to me and the people around me to watch any of that, because i know these stories and have repeated them, as bizarre as they are. The 2 episodes I’ve seen, I’m like “yah, I was talking to him for a couple hours, that night... he was so lit....”. In the cat community both those people have reputations as whack-O’s! (If you see this, please don’t sue me, like you do everyone, Carol? Tigers fed?)  she wants our cats... she is “A.R. Meaning, animal rights, meaning Carol wants to be the only one owning any cat with African Serval blood (Savannah’s). My 1 girl is 75% Serval and the sweetest rockstar of a cat I ever owned or have seen- sappy sweet. I have around 14 others, various % of serval blood in my cattery... so will get real around here if they come for my cats like she would like! They are spoiled rotten, too. 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

